# A newb looking to get 2 newts (fire belly perhaps)



## revan (Jun 9, 2008)

Hey, I've been interested in reptiles, however until ow I've never owned one. I wanted an easy to care for reptile, I've decided upon two Chinese Fire Bellied Newts. *Is this a good choice? info on similar newts would be great.*

*Also can you advise on where to buy them online? Or in the Edinburgh area?*

*I am also looking for a tank and all other equipment, price doesn't matter as long as it's good quality stuff.*


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

first of all welcome to the forums,

chinese fire belly newts (fbn's) are a fantastic first choice easy to keep dont require any special heating or light. equipment wise your not gonna need much but a tank with an escape proof top is a must. 2 fbn's need a 10 gallon tank it could be bigger but nothing much smaller (they would be ok in an 8 but 10's much better).

about getting them i wouldnt buy from an online shop because 
A: not really worth the transport costs 
B: you'll probably end up with a couple of ill or stressed out newts.

oh here is a great fbn caresheet (care guide) Care of Fire Bellied Newts - Japanese and Chinese Fire Bellied Newts as Pets

as for other species there the slightly larger japanese fire belly newt, paddle tailed newt or marbled newt.

as for getting some locally as at your local reptile or tropical fish places. also keep an eye on your local classifieds and the classified section on here. other online classified sites such as preloved sometimes have some on but ask to see the animals before putting any cash down. 

hope u have luck finding some


P.s. here's some sites with lots of info on other types of amphibians 
www.pollywog.co.uk Amphibian Care Sheets
Caudata Culture Species Database - Family and Genus List


----------



## revan (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks for the great response, i've been to (called up) 4 pet stores now, none of which have them, or any newts for that matter. I am going to have a look in one more locally, and if I have no luck i will try your recommendations. 

Again thank you.


----------



## CTO-Reptiles (Nov 7, 2006)

where abouts are you, i have got 4 paddle tailed newts for sale at the moment,


----------



## emmipez1989 (Jun 5, 2008)

i had 4 fire bellied newts a few years ago. an escape proof lid it essential as 2 of mine got out and ended up downstairs under a chair and by time id found them they had dried up and died (couldnt tell u how gutted and annoyed i was) but i got them from my local pets at home. they are so easy to keep and loads of fun 2 watch. Just get a proper lid... and brick the bugger down.


----------



## revan (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm set on getting the fbn's now churchy. PETS AT HOME is where i first seen a fbn 3 weeks ago, i went up a couple of days ago to enquire about them and they were gone!


----------



## revan (Jun 9, 2008)

Another question if i were to pick some up at a store (may travel to Carlisle) Is it *unsafe having them in a car for just over an hour*? how *would they be packed at pet store?* (never owned reptiles or fish before so i don't have any experience)


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

revan said:


> Another question if i were to pick some up at a store (may travel to Carlisle) Is it *unsafe having them in a car for just over an hour*? how *would they be packed at pet store?* (never owned reptiles or fish before so i don't have any experience)


mine were in the car for about an hour they'll be fine. depends on the store some go for the goldfish style plastic bag others go for plastic tubs



churchy_jnr said:


> where abouts are you, i have got 4 paddle tailed newts for sale at the moment,


u still haven't be able to sell those guys ....but they look great....... ill see if i can make a home for em (have to talk to the girlfriend) if you've still got em when i come to pick up my salamander i might be able to take em off you.


----------



## revan (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks for the advice, just having a look at aquariums, it think this one looks great http://www.rocketaquatics.co.uk/frf511-beech-rectangular-glass-aquarium-p-698.html

also, I've heard newts can swallow gravel if the wrong stuff it purchased. what stuff would you recommend? online stores would be great.

Sorry for all the basic questions :blush:

Any random advice will be very useful to me


----------



## PhilW (May 19, 2008)

i have a FBN but it isnt very coulorful because its on its own but we are getting a loads more soon! but there are great !


----------



## matt1983 (Apr 9, 2008)

hi mate i stay in edinburgh the places i know for a fact have them are.
water wonders in gorgie
aquatic rooms in leith walk
the aquatic centre on lower london road also known as aquacadabra it does reptiles and fish including marines and newts/fbt/terrapins


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

this site is quite helpfull

Care of Pet Fire Bellied Newts


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

revan said:


> Thanks for the advice, just having a look at aquariums, it think this one looks great http://www.rocketaquatics.co.uk/frf511-beech-rectangular-glass-aquarium-p-698.html
> 
> also, I've heard newts can swallow gravel if the wrong stuff it purchased. what stuff would you recommend? online stores would be great.
> 
> ...



alot of people keep fbn's on gravel with no issue it just when newts eat they go abit mental (one of mine has a bite mark in it tail from it youth)

i keep mine on medium sized naturally worn stones, where did i get them ..... from the beach free and u get to choose the stones that go in your tank. just avoid any stones with lots of little holes in and any really rough stones or ones with sharp edges and any smaller than the size of your newts head

ok to clean stones 
Step 1: boil some water 
Step 2our water over stones while there in a plastic bowl or something make sure the water completely covers the stones.
Step 3: leave 24 while still covered in the water
Step 4: repeat at least twice more preferable 4-7 times: i do mine till they dont smell like the sea (normally 3-4 times) then once or twice more.

As for the tank that looks a great size just remember u need somewhere they can get out of the water such as a floating island or something that sicks out abit. oh and dont worry about the dept of the water but i would recommend 8" - 10" just so there not too close to the light


----------



## revan (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks for all the help guys. I yesterday went up to edinburgh and got my self a full setup from Aquatic Rooms. Great shop!:2thumb: I got myself a 13 gallon tank, and the tank is fully set up now.

I have some frozen blood worms for them, one ate about 5-6 worms, and the other hasn't ate yet, i will try both of them again tonight!

This site has been really helpful and I'll be checking back when I'm in need of Amphibian help!


----------

